# Process of leaving dubai to return home



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, I am currently on a 3 year visa but need to leave earlier than planned for family reasons. My employer is fine with me leaving early given my circumastances and that I have trained someone to take over my role.
What is the process for leaving? How long does it take? Is the firts step my employer cancelling my visa? What next? Because I am leaving early I will have a Emirates NBD loan and credi card balance oustanding which I fully intend to pay from my home country. I am not in a position to pay them both off b4 I leave. Do I speak to the bank about this or simply go to the airport to leave and continue paying from abroad? Will I be questioned at the airport? How quickly are they made aware that my visa has been cancelled? Or should I leave b4 my visa has been cancelled and get it cancelled from abroad.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi

if you have already informed your employer and have a loan or credit card your employer is obligated to inform your bank that you are leaving.

I am not sure at what stage they do this immediately (as soon as you inform your employer) or when you give them your resignation or they wait for visa cancellation.(i dont think its the latter)

Once your company informs them you are leaving and your visa is being cancelled and not transferred to another company (they have procedures they need to follow )either pay them back the whole sum you owe them or 

Its a really good thing that you are committed to pay them back.

However

Banks here are very fickle minded . May be they will listen and understand and allow it but most probably (from all the forums and newspaper reading ) they will not.

good luck and have a safe journey home!



BerndinDubai said:


> Hi, I am currently on a 3 year visa but need to leave earlier than planned for family reasons. My employer is fine with me leaving early given my circumastances and that I have trained someone to take over my role.
> What is the process for leaving? How long does it take? Is the firts step my employer cancelling my visa? What next? Because I am leaving early I will have a Emirates NBD loan and credi card balance oustanding which I fully intend to pay from my home country. I am not in a position to pay them both off b4 I leave. Do I speak to the bank about this or simply go to the airport to leave and continue paying from abroad? Will I be questioned at the airport? How quickly are they made aware that my visa has been cancelled? Or should I leave b4 my visa has been cancelled and get it cancelled from abroad.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Uppon resigning, your company will make a final salary transfert to your current bank account, this transfert will have "final salary" mentionned in the wire transfer description, banks are automatically freezing accounts of people receiving a final salary if a a loan or credit card with outstanding balance exists.

I would suggest you talk to the bank before you get your final salary transferred.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Once your company informs them you are leaving and your visa is being cancelled and not transferred to another company 



QUICK NOTE (On my previous posting) visa being cancelled and you are not getting a job in another company in UAE


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

What if a person has a loan which would not get fully settled by his/her final settlement(which the employer is obligated to forward to bank) and his visa in cancellation process due to some blacklisting kind of issue whilst the deportation process by UAE Authorities?Would s/he be able to exit or put in jail unless and until the loan amount is fully cleared?

Thanks for responding in advance with some concrete and valid information.

Regards.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> What if a person has a loan which would not get fully settled by his/her final settlement(which the employer is obligated to forward to bank) and his visa in cancellation process due to some blacklisting kind of issue whilst the deportation process by UAE Authorities?Would s/he be able to exit or put in jail unless and until the loan amount is fully cleared?
> 
> Thanks for responding in advance with some concrete and valid information.
> 
> Regards.


Please respond its exigent.............


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Please respond its exigent.............



If its important and you need a prompt reply, then an online forum is not the place for it especially if it is such a specific question.
Try calling up the DNRD or the MOL or asking your company PRO (sorry, I cannot be more helpful)


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rsinner said:


> If its important and you need a prompt reply, then an online forum is not the place for it especially if it is such a specific question.
> Try calling up the DNRD or the MOL or asking your company PRO (sorry, I cannot be more helpful)


Thanks for your feedback....


----------

